# 16v Scirocco upgrade



## FelterSnatch187 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello everybody my buddy picked up a totalled out mk3 vr6 gti. i want the 5 lug conversion off it but also be able to use the vr6 brakes too. the brakes calipers on scirocco are freezing up. but would i have to switch out the rear beam?  thanks for the help


----------



## LamaMk1 (Apr 7, 2009)

hello, you can have 5 bolt wheel pattern, for the back you should install rear rotors from that mk3 and youll be fine
for the front you need to redrill your hubs to 5 bolt pattern. If you want to use vr's 288mm brakes you need to get adapter for caliper carrier.
288mm brakes does not fit under most 15'' wheels so you will need to use spacers or find whels that will fit
vr's calipers have different brake fluid lines so you will have to see that then.

Cheers!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

... or, (if it's just the rear calipers that are failed on your 'rocco), you can use the MkIII rear calipers - they're a direct bolt-on (save for different hoses, and needing to re-route the handbrake cables. And, you need to mount them upside-down.)
IIRC, the MkIII and MkIV calipers use the same fittings - so, you can use the MkIV conversion hoses (available from GAP, among other places) to install them.
Note, though, that the MkIII rear calipers are only slightly less failure-prone than the MkI/MkII calipers - they're still iron. MkIV calipers, which are aluminum, are a lot longer-lived.

If you want to fully swap out the rear brakes, the MkIII rotors should slip (I think) right onto the MkI stub axles. 
(the complete rear beam cannot be swapped - different mountings. But, stub axles should be straight swappable, if needed.)


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

To use MKIV rear calipers on a MKI, MKII, or MKIII, the hoses necessary are not anything special. They are stock hoses VW used for a short production period on Passats (late 98 and early 99) which used the alloy MKIV calipers with metal hard lines on the trailing arms.

Europartsdirect.com has Meyle Brand hoses on sale for $9.99 right now (the ones I just received are marked made in Germany and the manufacturer name which is FTE), and ATE Brand hoses at $15.75 each (regular price).

Up through model year 95, VW installed 11.0" front calipers and rotors. (96-99) MKIII VR6 cars used 11.3" front calipers and rotors. Both 11.0" and 11.3" brake sets will fit on 15" VW and most other wheels.


----------

